# surf casting reels



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey can anyone tell me what a good conventional casting reel for under 100 bucks is. I am new to the surf but only use baitcasters in the fresh water and for inshore fishing. 
Thanks
John


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

You didn't mention your target species. I happen to luv my Penn 525 mag you can fill it up with 17lb or 20lb suffix and look out. The reel is a forgiving reel , because it has some earth magnets built into it, which helps reduce the dreaded bird net effect. You can start on the number 8 setting and slowly work you way down to the lower settings once you become proficient with it. I also like the Daiwa slosh 30. 

Good luck with your search, tight lines Tarp

PS The reel typically retails between $135-$140 depending where you go, but at the end of the day I think the $30 or $40 are well spent for a reel that is already magged for you.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Randy at the Baitshack has the Daiwa 20 and 30 series SHA's for about $105, and the SHV and Slosh's are a little cheaper if he still has any. Try giving him a call, he'll ship if you aren't going to be in the shop anytime soon.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Surf reels under $100*

None exist. You can find used ones for less than a C-note but you will not find a reel that will last more than a few months for surfcasting. Step up your budget to around $150 and you can get just about Any Abu Garcia 6500 series, and you might find a Penn 525 Mag or one of the Diawa series like the SHV's or whatnot. Do yourself a favor and don't try to cheap out on your reel,you will regret it.


----------



## longshot (Jul 16, 2006)

If you want levelwind, try an Abu 7000C3. They can be had for under a hundred and are very nice if you are throwing over 1 1/2 or 2 ounces. Pretty much all I use for plugging in New England


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

You can get one of the most reliable surf casting reels for 40-70 dollars. It is called the Penn Squidder 140L.  Penn stopped making them in 2004 but there are plenty of them floating around since they started to make them in 1938. I have four. If you get a new old stock with a aluminum spool and put two rare earth magnets you will have a great reel four under eighty bucks. The squidder will cast very far and will catch most fish on any American coast. My first NOL squidder 140L cost 43 dollars and six to ship. I bought several on flea bay for about thirty dollars and they did not have a bit of corrosion on them. I recommend a new person to squidders get a new one in the box so you don’t have to worry about bearings, drag or old dried up grease. Squidder is the way to go. Buy a eighty dollar ten foot tica rod in the four ounce range and you will have a great surf rig that you can use anywhere in the world.


----------



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

*jigmaster jrs*

Hey are jigmaster jrs and good for casting in the surf.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*conventional*

I started this year with a Penn 525 mag. It spoiled me. I bought a squidder a month or so back and now I have to learn to cast it. The Penn is extremely forgiving. Buy the squidder now with a 10' tica and learn to cast it in your back yard. You can then cast anything. It will take you a while to get used to it.

I like both of my reels. I have to buy a rod for the squidder now. I have been casting it with my 11' tica. I have to put the 525mag back on it and buy another rod. Probably a 10' tica.

mullet


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Wilson75 PM sent


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a Squidder circa 1956. I admit that I am spoiled a bit since the reel was given to me a few months ago. It does a credible job for surf casting and would not hesitate to by another. Bear in mind that squidder is not a cheap reel. It is a well made one and will do you well, even though it does not cost a lot of money. I do like the older ones better, but the new old stock one I handled at a tackle shop in Belmar was nice too. It retailed for 76 bucks there, 

When I go for another it will be the 5225 mag as I ahve not heard anything bad about them. Just need to scrape up the 15o bucks.

Whatever you go for though, get something of quality. A cheap reel will fail you at the worst possible moment. Murphy's law will surely be applied when you least want it to.


----------

